

How to make your YC application stand out - aepstein
http://aarone.com/post/19657024141/how-to-make-your-yc-application-stand-out

======
Miyamoto
> _The week after Christmas, we drove our entire lives up to our new apartment
> in NYC, got my wife settled in the city, and then I flew out to San
> Francisco to live on the other side of the country from her for 3 months.

> And it was, without a doubt, one of the best experiences of my life._

Out of context this wording is kind of funny/sad.

------
Romoku
The one trait I've noticed about these articles is the applicant must have a
significant amount of planning.

It doesn't sound like YC is something that you wake up on Monday and say, "I'm
going to live in California for 3 months on savings without a reliable source
of income and hope I can turn my idea into a business."

~~~
pg
Strangely enough, a lot of the most successful startups we've funded applied
at the last minute. E.g. David Rusenko of Weebly told me he applied 30 min
before the deadline.

~~~
Robin_Message
That could be because a) anyone who can put together a coherent pitch in 30
minutes already knows the problem space and solution very well, and/or b)
there isn't time to lie or exaggerate in 30 minutes, so if you fund them, they
are actually as good as they said they were.

Any ideas which?

~~~
pg
Mostly a). The people who apply at the last minute don't usually have the idea
at the last minute. They apply with something they've already started working
on, or at least thinking about.

